# New MRV INSTALL NOT WORKING



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have had directv for several years with no problems. Yesterday I had a tech come out to install the multi room dvr. It is not working. In my setup menu on all my recievers if I go to multi room and status, it says no networked dvr found. Attached is a picture of how he set it up. Also with this setup will my DVR be hooked to the internet with the router hooked up to the deca of another receiver as pictured? Or do I need to add one more ethernet cable from the HR21-700 to its deca or does the internet go through the coax?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

Are all your DECA's getting power? Do you see the lights light up on them.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

rc10j1 said:


> I have had directv for several years with no problems. Yesterday I had a tech come out to install the multi room dvr. It is not working. In my setup menu on all my recievers if I go to multi room and status, it says no networked dvr found. Attached is a picture of how he set it up. Also with this setup will my DVR be hooked to the internet with the router hooked up to the deca of another receiver as pictured? Or do I need to add one more ethernet cable from the HR21-700 to its deca or does the internet go through the coax?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


that setup isnt right. the network line of that last deca needs to goto that receiver not the router. either way that router needs its own deca and it would also need a power supply. right now that last dvr is out of the loop


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes all my DECA's have the green lights all lit up, but still no networked dvr found.
Have rebooted all several times. Is there a setting somewhere to change?

As far as connecting the internet. The installer said I could just hook my router to that DECA and The internet would connect to the DVR in the other room via the DECA. Can I install a splitter before that deca and add a deca and power supply to hook to the router?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is each DECA hooked to the ethernet on the HRs?
The router one is wrong. You need an extra DECA, PI on it, and coax to it then to your modem.
Is there no band stop filter?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

No band stop filter. My DVR used to have 2 coax going to it but he said with the swim system I only need one now. Is this correct?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

No each deca is not hooked up to each HR. He said it didn't need to but it should be correct? That is how they share an internet connection right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rc10j1 said:


> No band stop filter. My DVR used to have 2 coax going to it but he said with the swim system I only need one now. Is this correct?


Correct. Only 1 line.

Band stop filter is not BBCs, which you had.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I keep looking at that picture and something isn't sitting right with me.

There is no splitter? I most cases the DVRs would terminate to a splitter, and then to the SWiM.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rc10j1 said:


> No each deca is not hooked up to each HR. He said it didn't need to but it should be correct? That is how they share an internet connection right?


It looks like this. http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22176&d=1274537286


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

We are all in chat right now, so if you want to talk to some experts: http://www.dbstalk.com/addonchat.php


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is that one line connected to the #1 input?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes its on #1 input


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like the tech screwed me on the ethernet cables!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rc10j1 said:


> looks like the tech screwed me on the ethernet cables!


You're also short a DECA adapter. Each receiver *and* your router need their own adapter. In addtion, the DECA adapter on your router needs a power supply since it won't be powered by a receiver.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Problem solved guys! the tech didn't leave me the ethernet cables but now I got it going thanks to all your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This is why you should make sure everything is tested and works before the tech leaves. If it isn't right you don't sign off on the work. Not trying to bust on you, but making sure other people know this as well.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rc10j1 said:


> Problem solved guys! the tech didn't leave me the ethernet cables but now I got it going thanks to all your help! I really appreciate it!


Glad it works. Be sure to contact DirecTV and let them know that they tech did not leave you a DECA and PI for you to connect to the Internet. They will either have a tech come back out or in some cases they are just shipping the parts to the customer.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Glad it works. Be sure to contact DirecTV and let them know that they tech did not leave you a DECA and PI for you to connect to the Internet. They will either have a tech come back out or in some cases they are just shipping the parts to the customer.
> 
> - Merg


Out of the chatroom, he has the tech's cell number and is coming back out


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Having listened in on the 'chat' last night, I now think it would have been nice had there been a way to capture the chat session and somehow post it here. A lot was said last night that would have been a help to people reading this, beyond just saying the problem was solved.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikemyers said:


> Having listened in on the 'chat' last night, I now think it would have been nice had there been a way to capture the chat session and somehow post it here. A lot was said last night that would have been a help to people reading this, beyond just saying the problem was solved.


Having been there too, the fact that the installer didn't connect the DECAs to the receivers with the short ethernet cable, is really all that needs to be posted, and the OP has done that already.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Having been there too, the fact that the installer didn't connect the DECAs to the receivers with the short ethernet cable, is really all that needs to be posted, and the OP has done that already.


Your kidding right? That was the problem? Good thing a certain VP thinks there's no issue with training. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Your kidding right? That was the problem? Good thing a certain VP thinks there's no issue with training. :nono2:


It was, and we sure wish we could rub a certain VP's noise in it [over and over].


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Having been there too, the fact that the installer didn't connect the DECAs to the receivers with the short ethernet cable, is really all that needs to be posted, and the OP has done that already.


You're right that this is all that "needs" to be posted, but every time I sit in on one of the chat sessions several of you are involved in, I come away thinking I've learned a lot more about many things than I used to know. To me, the way you guys go about troubleshooting is more interesting than the final answer.

I'm my own proof of that. Had you just told me (when I had my problems) to re-do the satellite setting procedure, things would have been "fixed" right then, but the way you methodically went through things taught me so many things I never would have learned.

I have trouble remembering how things were before someone provided the answer. I need to remember that *after that*, "it's obvious", but *before that* it was anything but.

(All the above is intended to be a compliment, not in any way a complaint.)


----------

